# Bal Deluxe Locking Tire Chock



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

We had a Bal leveler with our pop-up and I absolutely loved that thing. Easiest way to get a light single-axle level and it really locked it in place. I wish they made one for a tandem wheel!

I got two Bal Deluxe locking tire chocks and for some odd reason, they do not supply directions. I understand that you have to stick it in between the tires like this:










But how tight do you make the dang thing?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I would guess tight enough to keep it from being pulled out. Don't rely on those to keep your trailer from rolling though. I would still use some regular chocks on at least one side (front and back).

I made my own, and I tighten them down till they are tight, and they really help to dampen some of the rocking when camping.

Tim


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

I also got the tandem unit. Unfortunately I did not find that it stabilized any better than I already had it with my current equipment. Regular chocks and built on crank down stabilizers did the same for far less money. When I am going to stay for an extended time I use a set of aluminum stabilizer jacks. Also much less costly. I admit the BAL units were very well made and did make great breaks, but personally I did not find they stabilized as I wanted.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Acadia Hiker said:


> But how tight do you make the dang thing?


I pull until firm, the tires compress ever so slightly. They really made differance for our 23RS.

Scott


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I've been using them for years and find that they do help stabilize the trailer. I use regular chocks too as the BALs are strickly for help in eliminating the rocking motion while set up. They won't stop a trailer from rolling as evidenced when someone I know (I won't say who) has pulled out at least twice with the BALs still set.







My, I mean HIS teenage son won't ever let him forget.









I set them tight enough that the tires just start to deflect.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I, too, use the BAL Locking Chocks and they work great. They reduce the front to rear rocking quite a bit IMO, as compared to before I started using them. They help the most when you are set up on a paved surface, where there is little resistance to tire movement. (When we set up at Disney World's Fort Wilderness Campground, I recognized imediately upon walking through the trailer that I had forgotten to put them in place.)

If we are just overnighting and not unhitching, I only use one. Even with the Outback hitched to the truck, I can still tell the difference.

I tighten them down until I see each tire depressed about 1/2 inch each. That seems to be enough tension to do the trick.

Try 'em - you'll like 'em!

Mike


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

I use a BAL chock on one side of the trailer and regular chocks on the tires on the other. I can definitely tell a difference with the BAL in place. As for tightening, I read a post just last week (I think) that stated to firmly tighten when you begin setup and then come back in an hour or two and re-tighten. Due to the heat in the tire from the drive, the tire will lose air pressure and what once was tight with the BAL probably won't be as tight when you check again. I thought it was great advice and plan use it this weekend. I hadn't really thought about it until that post.

Paul


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have the same device and I think it really helps. I would (and have) recommend this to anyone with the a dual axel trailer.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

> I got two Bal Deluxe locking tire chocks but how tight do you make the dang thing?


I tighten ours until it takes a fair amount of torque to turn the ratchet. I've never really measured the true torque amount with a torque wrench, but I notice that the parts that touch the tires makes a dent in those tires.

I suggest that there is absolutely no need to use conventional chocks with two of these devices in place. The applicable physics eliminate the need for those traditional chocks.

I've destroyed a traditional chock when pulling the trailer over it when I absentmindedly forgot to remove it.

I'm sure most of us have experienced difficulties in removing those traditional chocks when they become wedged under a tire. I consider this not only time-consuming but possibly dangerous as well.

I'll never go back to those traditional chocks.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I still haven't used the pair I bought last August, right after moving up to the 31 RQS. HOWEVER, after a week at Topsail Hill Rally, with Jimmy worming and squirming in the bunkroom, on the sofa, etc., I guess it's time to TRY to understand the instructions on the things, if they REALLY help!! I seldom move in my sleep, but I swear.......that boy's got ANTS in his PANTS and he needs to DANCE!!







What can I say, tho.........Gotta love him!!








Darlene


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

emsley3 said:


> I use a BAL chock on one side of the trailer and regular chocks on the tires on the other. I can definitely tell a difference with the BAL in place. As for tightening, I read a post just last week (I think) that stated to firmly tighten when you begin setup and then come back in an hour or two and re-tighten. Due to the heat in the tire from the drive, the tire will lose air pressure and what once was tight with the BAL probably won't be as tight when you check again. I thought it was great advice and plan use it this weekend. I hadn't really thought about it until that post.
> 
> Paul


Great Idea!


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Acadia Hiker said:


> We had a Bal leveler with our pop-up and I absolutely loved that thing. Easiest way to get a light single-axle level and it really locked it in place. I wish they made one for a tandem wheel!
> 
> I got two Bal Deluxe locking tire chocks and for some odd reason, they do not supply directions. I understand that you have to stick it in between the tires like this:
> 
> ...


Just tighten them up good and snug. As for using a chock with them, I inadvertantly tried to pull ahead with one of these still installed. the trailer felt like it was bolted to the ground. Chocks aren't necessary at all in my opinion.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

My driveway is sloped enough for me to put a 8'' block under the tongue
jack and then raise it all the way up to level the trailer.

A pair of those bal chocks is what keeps the trailer from rolling into the 
street. I use block chocks also and a heavy chain for an extra safety measure, but the bal chocks are doing the work.

They work great for stabilizing on level surfaces too. I crank them until
they compress the tire just a little.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

3ME said:


> My driveway is sloped enough for me to put a 8'' block under the tongue
> jack and then raise it all the way up to level the trailer.
> 
> A pair of those bal chocks is what keeps the trailer from rolling into the
> ...


Our driveway is sloped, too. I have the tongue jack all the way up sitting on an 8 inch thick flat rock and it still isn't perfectly level. I know what you mean about rolling into the street.

BTW, nice Avatar avatar! Can't wait for season three!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm not trying to best you guys, just wanted to show you the extreme. I NEVER just trust the BALs when I'm hooking up or unhooking - even though the tt wheels are on a level pad. I have pulled out of here with the BAL firmly in place and it pulled out like there was nothing there. I always use the BALs AND chocks.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Moosegut said:


> I'm not trying to best you guys, just wanted to show you the extreme. I NEVER just trust the BALs when I'm hooking up or unhooking - even though the tt wheels are on a level pad. I have pulled out of here with the BAL firmly in place and it pulled out like there was nothing there. I always use the BALs AND chocks.


Wow, that's quite the slope. You got me beat!









I like your 'engineered hardwood tongue support system.' Are those screwed together in platforms. I would assume so, since that would be very unstable loose. Care to share your plans?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


>


Anyone else feel the need to play a game of Jenga?


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

bentpixel said:


> But how tight do you make the dang thing?


I pull until firm, the tires compress ever so slightly. They really made differance for our 23RS.

Scott
[/quote]

I do about the same. I snug them up until I see the tires start to compress and they won't pull out. I agree that they don't do as good a job stabilizing the front-to-back motion as they are marketed to do. But I still like them and dont use any other chocks. Once they are in the tires are NOT going to turn.


----------



## camp2run (Jun 15, 2007)

Anyone using the standard version of the BAL lock chock?

http://www.rvwholesalers.com/catalog/produ...hp?productid=56

They seem to fit the double purpose of chocking the trailer plus help stabilize it.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Acadia Hiker said:


> I like your 'engineered hardwood tongue support system.' Are those screwed together in platforms. I would assume so, since that would be very unstable loose. Care to share your plans?


 THey are screwed together. No plans, just cut each succesive course a half inch shorter than the one before. The tongue and one side are modualar so I can raise it in stages.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

So that's how you fit a bucket









Back at cha for the SPEELENG comment









Bill.


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

OK! OK! I'm sold! I just ordered a pair. : )


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> So that's how you fit a bucket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

